# Rear seat release knob broken



## Richiek65 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi all

2010 T31, leather seats, the black knob that allows the rear seat to fold down has snapped and comes straight out, still attached to about 9cm of the rod that does the releasing down in the depths of the seat.

Any clues on how to fix this without spending gazillions?
















Cheers
Richard


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

We don't have Exxie documentation here in the 'States, but if it has a seatback-board like the US Rogues, you should be able to get at the mechanism by removing it. A couple of drilled holes and some 4mm threaded rod would probably work as a DYI fix to join it back up.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

look here and read the comments.....https://www.x-trail-uk.co.uk/threads/missing-rear-seat-control-rod.6300/#post-36064

looks like you will need to figure out a way to use a tool such as a pair of really long needle nose pliers to go thru the hole and see if you can pinch the the pliers/pull upwards to release. Best to remove that plastic-hole cap on the seat to give you more working room for the pliers. Once you manage to pull up on the rod/release the seat to push it forward and flat, then you need to remove the back panel/fabric ( my 06 Canadian Xtrail has the hard grey plastic panel) ...it may be either held in place by clips that need to be gently pried up or with screws. Then once the panel backing is of, it should expose the internal mechanisms of the seat.
Best best is to call around to your local auto wrecking yards and see who has any Xtrails in their yards...highly likely you will find rear seats untouched by parts moochers! Now you will have to re-do the steps on the donor auto wrecker Xtrail seat and remove that rod. ( while you are at, take an extra plastic pull up know as a backup part....pay for it of course  )
Or you can go to your nissan auto parts department and have them look up the part on their computers. Don't be shocked if they say '' Discontinued/ part has to come from Japan/3 weeks away/ We have the part, oh boy not cheap!!!''.''........so try the autowrecker yard....maybe 25 % price of new dealership parts price.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

part 2!...so i have worked in mechanic shop / auto body shop ( as an Auto glass replacement technician) and have seen or used the very long needle nose pliers. Some can be only 6 inches long, or 12 inches long. Probably some out there that go even longer. You can either go buy a pair and use them yourself......or you can drive your xtrail to either a body shop/ mechanical shop and explain your seat situation issue. They will have the pliers needed and /or many other tools, tips and tricks to get the seat to release. Sometimes, if the shop is slow or you get a kind hearted maNAger/ employee, they may even do it for free or for a nominal fee. Since we getting near xmas, goodwill to all men and you return with a bunch of coffee and donuts. Use your imagination and charm you never know what positivity may come from it.


----------



## alejoc (Dec 18, 2019)

I had the same problem and took it to a furniture guy (the ones who fix reclining chairs) down here in Ecuador. The guy took it apart and put in a new handle, which also broke. Now I think I will try with a nylon strap. It should be much more resistant.


----------

